# 6,000 passengers in SEVEN-HOUR queue stretching 1.2 miles



## DET63 (Dec 21, 2010)

*as snow and ice cripples Eurostar*



> *Thousands of passengers who had queued for five hours told to come back at 3am tomorrow*
> 
> *Salvation Army serves hot drinks to freezing travellers*
> 
> ...


Read more


----------



## Trogdor (Dec 21, 2010)

Eurostar struggles and Heathrow Airport running at just a fraction of its capacity. Not a good time to be traveling into or out of the UK right now.


----------



## caravanman (Dec 21, 2010)

That's the British stiff upper lip.. stand in line for 7 hours in freezing weather! (Mind you, I guess a lot of passengers were foreigners trying to head south.)

I thought St Pancras Station looked magnificent, the Gothic light brown building near the top left of the picture.. side view like that is not often seen.

Weather here is very cold, they say the coldest temperatures for many years.

I flew back to London Luton airport from Portugal on Friday last, feel very lucky as by Saturday most transport was stopped by snow or ice.

Where is it warmest in the USA right now, we saw pics of a frozen lighthouse there recently...?

Ed


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 21, 2010)

caravanman said:


> ...Where is it warmest in the USA right now, we saw pics of a frozen lighthouse there recently...?
> 
> Ed


Brady TX was the hot-spot today: 90F (32C). Book a flight to DFW, rent a car, and bask in the warmth and excitement of downtown Brady. 

Brady TX


----------



## DET63 (Dec 22, 2010)

Brady may have been hot today, but it's going to cool off dramatically, with a heavy frost occurring by the weekend.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 22, 2010)

Wats the world record for longest line?

Reminds me of "Hitchikers Guide To the Galaxy" with the scene at the prison/DMV sort of feel. "Don't worry I'll handle this. I'm British, I know how to queue up."


----------

